# My random bits.



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Whenever I get sidetracked I will post pictures here.



























My first paint set, lol still have most of the paints in working order. Miis the old inks and washes.


























I will get a better image of the sanguinor. I was trying to time one of a paracite of mortrex I had made but no luck.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Found one.....


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Kan legs wip.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Better picture of paracite of mortrex


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Nurgle kisses!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Bigger is better. Was a WIP bloodthirstiest; thanks auto correct. Will become nurglized.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Quite the scrap-heap! Makes me want to dig up some of the bitz-piles I have laying around to turn into spawn and the like and slap some GS and super-glue on them...


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I've got 2 1/2 inches of green stuff left, my tentacle maker is too short. I have a lot on my to do list. But one thing at a time... waiting on magnets.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Another side project.... ostell from crusher joe / locust from fasa's battletech.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Firespray-31 repaint.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

"No matter how sure I am, I never risk the Fett man" Peter Griffin.

On the other hand, Using Scyla (i think thats how you spell it) as a Bloodthirster? Genius! Now that I'm thinking about it.... you could probably make him into a pretty cool looking Skarbrand with the right axes....


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Pay attention to the rust....







very nice sneaky way to add blood.....


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Star wars Tie phantom .


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Look at slave 1, look at lol metal fantasy giant(converted) behind it. 32$ for slave 1 60$ for the giant. Hmmmm.....








Touch ups done.








Tie fighter progress.
















Fixed lightning..


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Falcon conversion.








Cutting off the cockpit. And replacing with plasticard panel.








Reinforcing the new panels for gluing.








Preparing the midsection for sensor upgrade.


Next will be engine modification.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Cutting the engine area off was not fun. There is a pin in the back that was hard to cut and not break either half.

With use of my exato and a razer saw I managed to get them off without wrecking them... good for another conversion.

I am gluing layers of plasticard together for the sensor/cockpit area as it will be easier to file to the shape I want then just cut a box for it.... what we do for the look we want.









Digging into my "bits"


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

My other falcon, re-painted


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Progression on the engine cover. The engines are being a bit difficult, not cut at the right angle so I have to figure something else out for them.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Progress on the falcon, back is being fitted. Made some nice engines to go on, still have some details on the underside to prepare


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Some more armour plates on the nose, some engines and a bit of paint left.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Engines are fun.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I have 2 square engines that match the exhaust ports on the inside, thinking I need 2 smaller jets to put in the middle.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Next stop gribble land, a land full of tubes pipes boxes and anything that passes as "its supposed to be there.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Were you inspired by something for the conversion? Is it just out of your head or does it have some actual basis? Looks cool though. More sleek, bet it could do even better in the kessel run.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Combination of bits on hand... still looks a bit sparse.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

You could probably cram something next to the Engines, Maybe some smaller ones and more vents.

Can't think of anything else to do besides maybe add some fun turrets or something.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Rough base coat done. Next some ink magic.








Dry brushing, and started the washes.
Next will be weathering.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Updates with shading and weathering.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I guess with this plasticard you just scored into it with your knife for the details? I have GOT to get me some of that stuff.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I used the combination of a compass(as a scribe) and a xacto with a broken tip. The only issue is my lines on the engine cover were not true so it looks a bit askew.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

The finished product.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Oops forgot to take out the "fire"


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Blood bowl; nurglings for stunty games.









Bases are bases..... loads of work to be done. Nurglings almost finished being painted, will decide on shoulder pads for then later.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Bases failed. Need re-flocking.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

mrknify said:


> Bases failed. Need re-flocking.


Man I hate flocking in general. I did it on my gameboard but ended up cleaning it and doing something else as I couldn't get the damn thing to look good. It either wasn't smooth or kept sliding off afterwards. Whenever I used the board, it looked like I killed a Muppet in my livingroom.

Best of luck with it - I hope you do better than I did.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Yeah the pvc glue is working on some but not on the others, I feel I need to get creative with them.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Just a bit left to do on the sides... lol.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Oh and I finally picked up some more green stuff (milliput brand) looks nice.


----------

